# Bottom Roast for Grinding??



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2009)

They have bottom round roast on sale around me right now. How would this be for grinding for hamburger or summer sausage?


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 13, 2009)

Almost zero fat so keep that in mind.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 13, 2009)

If i remember right, grandad used those for sausage. I have never been a fan of beef sausage, but he ground it real fine and made great burgers


----------



## eagle (Feb 13, 2009)

Very Very lean for burgers just ask for some suet and add it for the burgers.


----------



## bassman (Feb 13, 2009)

As Eagle mentioned, you should ask for some beef suet for burger.  The Albertson's store close to me will save up as much as I want, free for the asking.  Just before hunting season, I usually request about 50 pounds which I grind then freeze.  As we process our deer and elk, I just take out what I need to mix in about 15%.  Net result is a certain amount of "free" burger.  Almost any cut of beef at the right price is good for burger.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 14, 2009)

It'd make real good stew beef or cube steak also. If you can get a center block of bottom round (about the same size on each end) it'd make a good roast;


the tail end (slopes down fast and flattens out) is best for stew, cubes or grinding. 


On the opposite end is the rump, usually pointed;



that's a great roast - sometimes they have to put those out as bottoms to move them. They all come from a cut known as a 'gooseneck' - the entire bottom/rump/eye round section (full round with the top round removed). 

With eye:



Eye removed:



As we near grilling and sandwich season they become more prevalent because the top rounds are used for London Broils and deli Roast Beefs; push out the goosenecks now while roasts are still in season. COV eye rounds have been prevalent since January. If you roast a bottom round roast to about 135Â° maximum internal and slice it thin, it's good eating. It can be a little tough, may have to chew it a bit but, like my dad would say, "I'd be a lot tougher if we didn't have it at all..." (we always had to eat the worst of the cow or pig, whatever didn't sell!). It's also a great meal for the diet-concious; lean, great protein, very little fat (twice the calories in fat than in lean!).


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2009)

Great info! Thanks Pops


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Pops great info guess I'll go look again and see what I could do with a few


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 14, 2009)

It'd all be good smoked, too!  Slow and low.. will tender it up nice!


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 14, 2009)

I use it for jerky. nice and lean. When smoked it can get kinda dry. but still good stuff.


----------

